# 1966 STINGRAY DELUXE FRAME VIOLET POSTED "FOR SALE"



## stoney (Aug 2, 2017)

Posted in the "FOR SALE" section. Info is there.  Thanks, Ray


----------



## stoney (Aug 15, 2017)

****SOLD****


----------

